# 6700K flourescent bulbs



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Looking for 36" 6700K fluorescent t-8 bulbs at a reasonable price. Anyone know of a good source? LFS, and aquarium product magazines are a bit pricey. Would like to get at least 6 tubes.*old dude


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Home depot, lowes or walmart.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Susan. Checked Lowes, and Home Depot's website, but haven't been into the actual store. Didn't think about Wally World. We going there today. I'll check then. Strange thing, WalMart in out town has been carrying potted plants. Big plants for $4.98. Never seen them there before.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

susankat said:


> Home depot, lowes or walmart.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Aqueon® T-8 Full Spectrum Daylight Fluorescent Lamp - Lighting & Hoods - Fish - PetSmart
A bit bright but then not exactly what you wanted either. Just thought it may do.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Right, the Aqueon full spectrum are 8000K. Looking for something in the 6500-7000 range. Thanks for the suggestion though. Much appreciated!!


----------



## germanyt (Mar 1, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> Aqueon® T-8 Full Spectrum Daylight Fluorescent Lamp - Lighting & Hoods - Fish - PetSmart
> A bit bright but then not exactly what you wanted either. Just thought it may do.


Just got this strip today. It's 8000K but I'm hoping it works well.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I also have bought a 6500K bulb from GE at Loew's. That is an 18" one and I don't know if available in the size you want.
Read the info on the pack...it needs to say 6500K. This 18" one was $7.43


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I know coralife maks a 10,000K t8 17 watt.its around $24 dollars I have two and I got them at my lfs. thay work with my hood and thay are very bright. you can google it and find it a little cheaper.i think amazon has them.hope this helps.


----------

